# hashi's and synthroid?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

i posted in the general forum, only to find out i was supposed to post under the hash's forum. sorry brain fog!

Endo prescribes: 50 mcg of Synthroid to start tomorrow and vitamin d2 50000 IU/weekly.

my labs:

TSH 1.64 (0.30-3)
FREE T3 3.24 (2.5-3.9)
FREE T4 1.00 (0.59-1.64)
TPO 933 HIGH
VITAMIN D 23 (20-50)

What do you think i should be expecting? is 50mcg a good starting dose?
i see the endo again in 6 weeks. thanks


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I think that is a good starting dose. They say it takes 6-8 weeks for it to build up in your system, but I started feeling better pretty quickly after I started taking meds. Just monitor how you feel. The D should help once the Synthroid kicks in. Your TPO is pretty high. Did you ask your endo about taking Selenium?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjmjuly,
are you on synthroid as well? or have taken it? i was too nervous to take the full 50mcg this morning so i took half of half (12.5 mcg) instead.  i will take 25 mcg tomorrow morning. i HOPE i start to feel better.. these hash symptoms are killer! yes, i asked my endo about selenium and she actually suggested taking it so i will probably take selenium starting tomorrow night.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't take Synthroid. I take Naturethroid. Synthroid is a synthetic T4 only medication and I don't convert T4 to T3 very well. Naturethroid is a combo med containing both T3 & T4. I do much better on this and have been taking 1 grain (which equates to 65mcg) since July. I started out on a very low dose and slowly increased to 1 grain. My mother takes Synthroid and has for over 50 yrs with no problems. 
Are you having any hashi swings? (hyper/hypo) Alot of us do in the begining. I don't have them as much now since starting meds and all the supplements I take. I feel really good these days.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Vitamin D2? Should be D3.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

CA-Lynn - whats the difference between D2 and D3?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Try googling it. While the following link is a little over-dramatic, it gives you some info.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/02/23/oral-vitamin-d-mistake.aspx

Mercola's website does has some misinformation, such as using tanning beds. Not a good option ]because the rays are not the same as the sun's rays that influence Vitamin D production in the body].

Vitamin D2 is the form of D that is found in fortified foods like milk, juices or cereals and D3 is the form that is synthesized by the skin when it's exposed to the sun or (ultraviolet light/UVB). D2 (ergocalciferol) can be found, in some plants/fungus. D3 (cholecalciferol) is the sunlight form, and can also be obtained from animals that manufactured it through their skin, like that in fish liver. Since the body can produce this it's actually considered a hormone and not a vitamin. D regulates calcium and phosphorus in the body.

Some feel that D3 is more effective in humans than D2. D3 can be obtained after 10-15 minutes of sun exposure (without sunscreen) and is recommended 3-4 times a week. For those that can't get this sun exposure, supplements are a recommended substitute. The current RDA on D3 is 1,000 IU's a day for those over the age of 20.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22552031

A meta-analysis of RCTs indicated that supplementation with vitamin D3 had a significant and positive effect in the raising of serum 25(OH)D concentrations compared with the effect of vitamin D2 (P = 0.001). When the frequency of dosage administration was compared, there was a significant response for vitamin D3 when given as a bolus dose (P = 0.0002) compared with administration of vitamin D2, but the effect was lost with daily supplementation.

CONCLUSIONS: This meta-analysis indicates that vitamin D3 is more efficacious at raising serum 25(OH)D concentrations than is vitamin D2, and thus vitamin D3) could potentially become the preferred choice for supplementation. However, additional research is required to examine the metabolic pathways involved in oral and intramuscular administration of vitamin D and the effects across age, sex, and ethnicity, which this review was unable to verify.


----------

